# A Possible AskAndy Tour of Scotland and London 2014



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

If we did a tour of Scotland including visiting some woolen mills, (Harris Tweed, etc.) and of course whisky distilleries tours plus food and whisky tasting PLUS a visit to a London shoe factory and maybe shopping on Jerymn Street. If so what month (has to be before July 2014), what other places would you like to visit?


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

That's exciting ! Being based in Scotland until at least July 2014 I'll definitely keep track of this project.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That would be a very attractive trip but as you know I'm all booked up for '14.:wink2:


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

I will be at Wimbledon, so I could meet with you in London in the last two weeks of June.

Matthew


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> That would be a very attractive trip but as you know I'm all booked up for '14.:wink2:


I know, but this is earlier in the year!!


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

You should see if you could get a tour of the vaults at W. Bill.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Andy said:


> I know, but this is earlier in the year!!


True but there is always this embarrassing question of money!


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Andy said:


> If we did a tour of Scotland including visiting some woolen mills, (Harris Tweed, etc.) and of course whisky distilleries tours plus food and whisky tasting PLUS a visit to a London shoe factory and maybe shopping on Jerymn Street. If so what month (has to be before July 2014), what other places would you like to visit?


May or June would be nice so that it is not too hot or too cold. Oxford would be an interesting day trip from London. The Lake District might be a good stopover between London and Scotland. Maybe any historic cities up north such as Glasgow or York.


----------



## Pediwear (Oct 4, 2009)

Visiting woollen mills and distilleries sounds like a wonderful plan for a tour. I would love to visit the Springbank (https://www.springbankwhisky.com/) distillery - but it is awkward to get too! Do you have any particular distilleries in mind? I haven't visited many of the distilleries, but I have tasted plenty of their products!

Of course we would suggest a stop in Northamptonshire, since this is the home of English shoemaking. Not what it once was of course but there are still some wonderful factories there and I am sure any of them would welcome you and give you a tour of the factory. I never tire of being shown round shoe factories - even the ones I have been round before.

I look forward to seeing your final itinerary.

Mike


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I would very much suggest a stop at Northampton where Spring Line is located for anyone who is interested to have lasts made. If this were included; I'd very much be interested in such a trip.


----------



## Pediwear (Oct 4, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I would very much suggest a stop at Northampton where Spring Line is located for anyone who is interested to have lasts made. If this were included; I'd very much be interested in such a trip.


I'd second this, I'd love to visit Spring Line. They make the lasted Alfred Sargent shoe trees which are wonderful. Might make a nice tie in with visiting the Springbank distillery - or am I thinking too much about Whisky again?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^^Never mind shoe trees, they make the lasts themselves for all the English makers. The old wooden lasts are things of great beauty and their spring mechanism (hence the company's name, I guess) is highly ingenious. The modern lasts seem to be made of yellow nylon, which is not quite as interesting.


----------



## EquusLeather (Feb 6, 2011)

Speyside, both for Whiskey and Salmon fishing if the time of year is right has to be a worthwhile destination. Scenery is amazing as well, and kind of on the way to Harris Tweed type venues.

Charlie


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

So anyone ready to commit? Do you need more info - prices/ time of year/ itinerary???


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes, please Andy. Prices, time, itinerary, etc.


----------

